# Lawson Madlener | Composer (new site, what do you think?)



## Lawson. (Jun 20, 2016)

http://www.lawsonmadlener.com

I'd be super thrilled for any feedback you all may have. It's my first attempt at building a website!

Thanks!


----------



## JPQ (Jun 20, 2016)

I see this way and colours etc are important to me but i not a designer but how things sounds,looks,smells,tastes are important to me. If you can change colour what we see before background picture loads change it to something dark form your picture arkest areas. Otherways i like how you make your page.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jun 27, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> I'd be super thrilled for any feedback you all may have. It's my first attempt at building a website!


I love your music. Do you have a twitter acct I can follow?
Re: the site, I think the header should be smaller and the navigation menu should have a black background so that the button text is easier to read. Other than that, I think it's very nice.


----------



## Christof (Jun 27, 2016)

Very nice and clear site and good music of course!
I would avoid the first phrase "Welcome to my website", this sounds a bit too unprofessional.
I would not use the first person, the third one sounds much more official and professional.
If you are a multi-award winning composer I would make a short list of your awards, otherwise it feels strange, because almost every composer adds this phrase to his description.
Maybe a list of movies/TV you worked on as well?Your potential clients want to know if you have experience and credits.


----------

